

What does HN think of .co or .cc domains? - wamatt

Are they acceptable, or is .com the only way to go?<p>Context: Strong branded word in mind. Facebook, Twitter, and all domains are available... except the .com, and the owner does not accept any offers (even generous ones).<p>Proceed with ccTLD/ (.net etc) gTLD, or come up with a new name?
======
sajid
.com is the only way to go. For a lot of users, no other TLDs exist.

You could use another TLD to start with (like path.io) or a variation of your
domain (like getdropbox.com). But you'll have to acquire the .com sooner or
later.

~~~
jeffool
I wholeheartedly agree that you're right. That said, isn't it fair to say that
"sooner or later" could, in some casees, mean "after you've decided if you've
got a worthwhile venture"?

I mean, yes they got the .com eventually, but didn't everyone use
<http://del.icio.us> for years?

Just for the sake of curiosity, how do you think you'd figure out how much of
a window one has before deciding it's the url that's holding them back?

~~~
sajid
If your product is a web app then I'd say you need a .com as soon as you're
out of beta; I'd class delicious an an anomaly. If it's a desktop or
smartphone app, you can wait a lot longer (like instagram).

------
kenjisn
The perception of those domains are not very good. I think you will get more
clicks if you present a .com site

I find it very interesting to take decisions based on psychology too and not
only rational. Watch this video about perception in Advertising
<http://youtu.be/iueVZJVEmEs>

